# عزل الحوائط الخارجية



## isoblock (23 مايو 2009)

بلوكات اسمنتية عازلة للصوت والحرارة ​ 





مميزات استخدام البلوك المعزول 

حماية المبانى من التقلبات الجوية الحادة فى درجات الحرارة .
توفير الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة فى تكييف المبنى .
تقليل المصروفات الاولية الخاصة بتركيب التكييف 
اطالة عمر اجهزة التكييف والاقلال من صيانتها .
عازل ممتاز للصوت 
مقاوم فعال للنيران 
كما نقوم بانتاج بلوكات اسمنتية مفرغة بجميع مقاساتها ويتم تصنيعها عن طريق الصب بقوالب خاصة 
للمزيد من المعلومات اتصل على رقم 8640277 02 - 3125596 012
[email protected]
e-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## rania gomaa (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وياترى ده هيكلف صاحب العقار كام؟


----------

